
Guix Reduces Bootstrap Seed by 50% - roptat
https://guix.gnu.org/blog/2019/guix-reduces-bootstrap-seed-by-50/
======
e12e
Unfortunate that this seems to have dropped off the front page. It really is a
lot more fascinating than the title suggests:

"A year later, Mes 0.5 had become a tiny Scheme interpreter written in simple
subset of C that came with a simple C compiler in Scheme. And yes, these were
mutual self-hosting."

~~~
roptat
indeed, but well,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21201413](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21201413)
did get more love it seems :)

